# Successful Breeding :)



## Momma_Wolf (Oct 19, 2011)

so....I have 20 assorted platies (peppermint high-fin, white calico, bumble bee, gold twinbar, panda, tuxedo redtail variatus, painted, silver cresent, sunset fire wagtail, blue highfin,blue painted, gold mickey mouse) well they have successfully been bred and im looking at about 49+ babies im finally glad i got my new 55 gallon set up and completly cycled  just waiting for them to grow a bit more then off to the petstore they go...working on getting store credit for them.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

cool!!! That's a lot of babies!


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

Were you breeding them on purpose? Aren't you interested to see how the fry will develop?


----------



## Dzikibyk (Jan 9, 2012)

Cool. Out of curiosity, did you end up separating the pregnant females from the community tank? Or they managing to survive in that nice 55gal you have? Must have plenty of hiding places. My fry tend to be eaten......good amount of hiding spaces near the substrate but they like to hover near the surface......providing a nice live snack.......silly fry.

Dz


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Keep some of the fry so you don't have to replace the adults when they die.


----------



## Momma_Wolf (Oct 19, 2011)

actually yes i am breeding them on purpose ....i wait till thier about 4 months before i take them in to the pet shop so i have a good general idea of what they will look like and i hand pick the ones i want to keep....... the ones that i have too many of or the ones that dont strike my fancy end up at the local country max...i let them free breed ....i went to petsmart and got some of that plastic fake plant "breeding grass" and the babies hide in that till they decide to come out it works wonders i have two packs of it set in the gravel.....you can either weigh it down in the gravel or let it float on the surface....(letting it float is a huge pain in the butt)


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

My mom got some of that and all it did was collect waste. Lol. Then again, a lot of the juvi guppies in her tank are big enough to sneak in and eat the fry, so maybe that's why.
Personally, I murder fake plants so that they will float at the top and create a type of maze that the adults can't get through, but the fry can, since most fry like to stay at the top.


----------

